# Take offmeasurement



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hey guys I didn't know where to put this topic but I figure this would be a tool. 

Ok so I on the verge of learning how to do 45 offset , c-c x 1.414 minus fitting or take off 
Now my question where can I get spec on take off for dwv fittings or copper or even cast iron example for a 2" dwv 45 or maybe a 3" cxc 45 

Hopefully some one understand me


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Go to the apple App Store and get the Charlotte app. All your dimensions are in there for DWV pvc or cast. Most manufacturers have a rough book. Mueller-Nibco-Charlotte etc. Just get the plumbers folding rule and you won't need to do the math for 45's. It's on the backside. 22's are 2.613


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

You can contact all pipe companies via the website. They'll send you fitting books for free. Charlotte, tyler, nibco, elkhart....


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

You can get it at the plumbing supply store for free, if not pm me and I'll send it to you (I got a couple)


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> You can contact all pipe companies via the website. They'll send you fitting books for free. Charlotte, tyler, nibco, elkhart....


I miss the days when fitting books were part of my tool bag...............


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Or just eyeball it, like the hacks do....they hold the fitting up in the air with one hand, and their tapemeasure up in the air with the other hand while leaning on the ladder.......:laughing:


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I forgot my calculator ONE TIME! And he never lets me hear the end of it


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Or just eyeball it, like the hacks do....they hold the fitting up in the air with one hand, and their tapemeasure up in the air with the other hand while leaning on the ladder.......:laughing:


That's just ridiculous!. I always cut and dry fit at least 3 times to make sure I get t right the first time:blink:


----------



## moz (Aug 4, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Or just eyeball it, like the hacks do....they hold the fitting up in the air with one hand, and their tapemeasure up in the air with the other hand while leaning on the ladder.......:laughing:


That is how we do it. 60% of the time, works every time. 😜


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

moz said:


> That is how we do it. 60% of the time, works every time. 😜



I would like to see some one do that with a 8" cast iron 😯


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Leach713 said:


> I would like to see some one do that with a 8" cast iron 😯


I don't want to be in the same room with a guy that can do that with 8" cast iron.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> I don't want to be in the same room with a guy that can do that with 8" cast iron.


I've seen it done. When the market crashed and all the residential guys decided to go commercial they'd be holding no hub up eyeballing sets. Snapping lines was not in their mental tool box.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Leach you're in Houston.... I've gotten Charlotte books from Morrison and Moore for free all the time. Coburns and ferguson prolly have them too.

If you're savvy with your phone you can get all the take off books in PDF form for your phone easy and then you can also print out your own books if you wanted.

Only thing I havnt found yet are take offs for imported cast iron. I know a lot of cast iron take off by heart for cast iron but the imported at times is slightly different. Or it has been for me in the past.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

JWBII said:


> Leach you're in Houston.... I've gotten Charlotte books from Morrison and Moore for free all the time. Coburns and ferguson prolly have them too.
> 
> If you're savvy with your phone you can get all the take off books in PDF form for your phone easy and then you can also print out your own books if you wanted.
> 
> Only thing I havnt found yet are take offs for imported cast iron. I know a lot of cast iron take off by heart for cast iron but the imported at times is slightly different. Or it has been for me in the past.



Yes I am, got the info from Charlotte fittings on my phone now


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I don't want to be in the same room with a guy that can do that with 8" cast iron.



I was being sarcastic I would not want to be in that room either


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope you guys would at least take a video and put it up here for us


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

On multi pull pipe offsets don't forget your advance formula spread x .4142 = advance


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> On multi pull pipe offsets don't forget your advance formula spread x .4142 = advance


Multi pull 😯 hold one baby steps lol


----------

